# Polishing Pad Chart



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

I have just created polishing pad chart (see link below). If you spot any mistakes or want to add anything let me know and I will make the changes.

Chart

Also if someone would like to provide more details to the Application column I can add that.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats brill chum. Very useful to have. Will make my next selection a whole lot easier. 
Cheers 
Cooks


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

qualar said:


> I have just created polishing pad chart (see link below). If you spot any mistakes or want to add anything let me know and I will make the changes.
> 
> Chart


Megs microfiber pads or any type microfiber pads Infact and jobs a good yin:thumb: great post tho


----------



## postie74 (Jul 17, 2010)

*thanks*

Thank you just what I need :thumb:


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

Oh my god that's amazing! As a complete newbie I will find that immensely useful. Thank you so much! :thumb:


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> Megs microfiber pads or any type microfiber pads Infact and jobs a good yin:thumb: great post tho


If you tell me where they fit I will add them.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

No Scholl pads? Nevertheless its a great chart and very helpful. I'm sure it'll help loads of people. Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Matty77 said:


> No Scholl pads? Nevertheless its a great chart and very helpful. I'm sure it'll help loads of people. Thanks for putting it together!


Now added Scholl, Menzerna and Rupes Pads.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd say microfiber cut pads from medium polish to heavy cut and polish pad from medium and under sure some 1 else will correct me if wrong


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> I'd say microfiber cut pads from medium polish to heavy cut and polish pad from medium and under sure some 1 else will correct me if wrong


I have found the Meguiars Cutting and Finishing. Can you tell me how that fits in to the levels?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats great, cheers for doing that:thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Cutting 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...ber-cutting-pads-5-5-in-2-pack-/prod_967.html
Polishing finishing
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...r-finishing-pads-5-5-in-2-pack-/prod_966.html


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Cuttin pad I'd say sure some 1 correct me if wrong heavy cutting down to medium polishing and the finishing pad I'd say soft polishing to finish maybe even medium polish too


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> Cuttin pad I'd say sure some 1 correct me if wrong heavy cutting down to medium polishing and the finishing pad I'd say soft polishing to finish maybe even medium polish too


Now added microfibre.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Great idea buddy will help a lot people who are starting out


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Cheers chap, very helpful!


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

How about Sonus pads?
It's very helpful, cheers.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

qualar said:


> Now added Scholl, Menzerna and Rupes Pads.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job keeping it simple, very informative.

John Tht.


----------



## *HM* (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you this is very helpfull to people like me who r new to this 
Thank you


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

FrontRowForward said:


> How about Sonus pads?
> It's very helpful, cheers.


Sonus pads added. However will need input as to whether I have put them in the correct place.


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

I would take the yellow Menzerna Pad to Medium Cut/ Heavy polish.

Its very hard...:wave:


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Excellent job that Man. What a time saver. Cheers


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

skally said:


> I would take the yellow Menzerna Pad to Medium Cut/ Heavy polish.
> 
> Its very hard...:wave:


Thanks, Done


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Brilliant. This us very very helpful.
Going to download, print, laminate and stick it on the garage wall.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work. Thanks


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

Fantastic job, will save me loads of time.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

You should also add the Sonax Yellow, Orange, Grey and Lambskin pads. Cracking stuff!


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Flakey said:


> You should also add the Sonax Yellow, Orange, Grey and Lambskin pads. Cracking stuff!


If you could tell me where each fits in I will add them.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

As a CCS user i find this very handy for remembering the different levels. many thanks


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's great!
Is there a chart anywhere for Serious Performance pads? Are they the same Hex logic ones? Their site lists the white pads as a "glazing" pad.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job, mate. I have some suggestions: add the 3M green compounding pad as "heavy cut" and downgrade the 3M yellow to either "heavy polish" or "medium polish" and 3M blue to "soft polish" or "finishing". 

3M yellow is, imo, less abrasive then Rupes yellow.

Any opinions on this?


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

scratcher said:


> That's great!
> Is there a chart anywhere for Serious Performance pads? Are they the same Hex logic ones? Their site lists the white pads as a "glazing" pad.


I think they are the same.


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Porta said:


> Nice job, mate. I have some suggestions: add the 3M green compounding pad as "heavy cut" and downgrade the 3M yellow to either "heavy polish" or "medium polish" and 3M blue to "soft polish" or "finishing".
> 
> 3M yellow is, imo, less abrasive then Rupes yellow.
> 
> Any opinions on this?


I have made that addition and those changes.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

qualar said:


> I think they are the same.


SP pads are from Flexipads, same as the Elite Car Care ones


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

qualar said:


> If you could tell me where each fits in I will add them.


Sonax Lambskin and Sonax yellow Foam pad are both aggressive compounding pads.

Sonax Orange Foam pad is a Medium polishing pad.

Sonax Grey Foam pad is a finishing foam pad like Hex Black.


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Sonax Lambskin and Sonax yellow Foam pad are both aggressive compounding pads.
> 
> Sonax Orange Foam pad is a Medium polishing pad.
> 
> Sonax Grey Foam pad is a finishing foam pad like Hex Black.


Now added Sonax pads.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is amazing for a new noob like me however could you please add the Auto Finesse pads if possible?

Thank you


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> This is amazing for a new noob like me however could you please add the Auto Finesse pads if possible?
> 
> Thank you


I have added Auto Finesse Pads for you. However, I need input on if they are in the correct locations.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

qualar said:


> I have just created polishing pad chart (see link below). If you spot any mistakes or want to add anything let me know and I will make the changes.
> 
> Chart
> 
> Also if someone would like to provide more details to the Application column I can add that.


Couldn't thank you enough mate. Thanks for all the hard work. Will take a print out and hang it on the wall.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Why's the lake country yellow pad in twice ? It confused me.


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Top pad is yellow bottom pad is gold.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, one heavy cutting and one very-very soft


----------



## Hughie (Aug 11, 2009)

.. absolutely brilliant ! Many thanks 
Hughie


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic, thank you.


----------



## Pips vxr (Aug 5, 2013)

Great work, thanks:thumb:

Phil


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great Pad Chart you've done there 'Qualar'...well-done :thumb:.......

And with the input from other members :thumb:...this is what makes this forum GREAT :thumb: .


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to produce this. It shows true community spirit and takes a lot of the confusion out of it. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

This is great - very useful - much appreciated buddy:thumb:

Have sub'd and thanked where I can :thumb:


Ben


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Was just looking for something of this sort last week! Thanks mate


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Just corrected some typos.


----------



## wavin (Sep 9, 2010)

This Chart is brilliant! So helpful!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Brilliant.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

This is excellent - thank you for sharing and the work involved


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice one, thanks!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't believe that I have just found this chart, superb point of reference. Great effort mate, thanks


----------



## spud-u-like (Apr 16, 2015)

*Usage*

Hi,

thanks for this chart very useful. however are all of these for machine polishing or can some be used by hand as well?

Thanks


----------



## Smiler1968 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks. Just looking at getting a polisher but had no idea what pads I would need. Very useful indeed.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

This will be very useful when I take the jump and buy a DA thank you.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

How have i not seen this before. Great work compiling all the data.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Awesome chart for a newbie polisher like me. I've got Scholl blue and orange pads, may have to invest in something more aimed at finishing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Good work so far, well done. Still missing a tonne of pad material types and a few brands but very impressive so far. 

Jewelling wise there are many missing


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Great chart. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Extremely useful chart.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never knew such a chart existed, fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

shakey85 said:


> Brilliant. This us very very helpful.
> Going to download, print, laminate and stick it on the garage wall.


My thoughts exactly, I will stick my copy on the front of my cupboard in the garage.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Link doesn't work anymore :-( Anyone got a copy of this they can send me, I can host it.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't remember if this was the same chart, and probably not as up to date as it needs to be but I downloaded this one below from a thread a while back.

Lemme know if you can download it successfully

*Save to machine or device first, then open.

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/575ab372d33de/Pad Chart.pdf

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, got it cheers, it's now here for anyone who wants it :thumb: (Mods, could the OP be edited? I can leave this file here for as long as anyone wants)

BTW page 21 of the Scholl Concepts catalogue suggests that the correct order for Scholl pads would be (white - not currently on the chart) - blue - purple - orange - honey (no really, that's what it's called) - black waffle.

Currently chart shows purple as heaviest cut, then blue, then orange. If anyone agrees, I can update the file.


----------

